# Long distance relationship



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

So yea, that's what the title says...

There is this girl from New York, i really love her, i...You can say i love her more than my life... She is really great girl, we are skyping for 2 weeks now, and she seems absolutely amazing! I think i just got really close to her, and i can't abandon her... I couldn't even force myself to do it, even if it pains me to watch her and know i can't do anything about distance between us, i know 2 weeks aren't a long time period, but i haven't felt like this before, i think ... I think she is the one...

Any thoughts on this? I really need some advice...
Thank you.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

You're 16. The chance of you finding 'the one' at this point is...hold on let me get the reading here...okay:

-9000%

Not to be a debbie downer or anything ;p But that's not to say you shouldn't keep talking to her, visit her, and have a blast! If you want to go for it, go for it! I would suggest finding someone local, but hey, you do what you gotta do. At worst, it will be a learning experience. At best, maybe you can defy the odds. Just know that as amazing as girl X seems, there are still plenty of fish in the sea.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Im only a few years older than you and i wasvery naive too but
You cant love someone you know 2 weeks or who youve never seen irl


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

You are living in a dream, don't get too attach or you gonna get hurt. I made the same mistake many times around your age. Two week is just not enough


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Two weeks and never having met in person? Well I don't to be a negative person or anything here but I'd say it's a crush at best, perhaps infatuation. 

That doesn't mean you shouldn't stop talking or planning to meet up, who knows what could develop?


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

Well uh, thank you all for the _*support*_ 
But it's a matter of fact that i am quite responsible and serious even for my age.

I tried to find a girl in my town, or even in town near me, but it failed, they are all just mean, and stubborn, all they want is attention and money, so i decided to give that up, and find the on who will truly love me.

I really appreciate your honest answers, but believe me this time i won't be heartbroken... Not again.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I think, for your own sake, it wouldn't be a bad thing to try to remain grounded about the whole thing. When you don't know someone very well, or haven't known them for long, I think it can be easy to build up in your mind an idealised version of them (even if it doesn't feel as though that's what's happening at the time). Don't get me wrong, I don't necessarily think that being young or having something long-distance is always a barrier to experiencing love, but I think it can be easy to get carried away and to mix love with infatuation. 

Just remember that there's nothing wrong with taking it slow! Have fun


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Ravven said:


> Well uh, thank you all for the _*support*_
> But it's a matter of fact that i am quite responsible and serious even for my age.
> 
> I tried to find a girl in my town, or even in town near me, but it failed, they are all just mean, and stubborn, all they want is attention and money, so i decided to give that up, and find the on who will truly love me.
> ...


If we could take bets on whether or not you will be heartbroken by this girl (assuming you pursue it), I would risk eternal damnation for my soul on it. That being said, I still say you go for it  That's life, taking risks, learning from them, growing. Oh yeh, heartbreak is in that bag too. Enjoy


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

rymo said:


> If we could take bets on whether or not you will be heartbroken by this girl (assuming you pursue it), I would risk eternal damnation for my soul on it. That being said, I still say you go for it  That's life, taking risks, learning from them, growing. Oh yeh, heartbreak is in that bag too. Enjoy


Thank you, man!


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Keep on talking to her. Long distance relationships are extremely difficult and tolling on both parties but they can work. You just have to be confident and trusting as well as strong emotionally. Talk to her on Skype and the phone for a while longer before meeting her and see if the spark is still as strong before deciding she is "the one". But good luck


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Well if you can visit her often enough, than yes. Seeing each other is something I would want in a relationship.


----------



## lovecookies (Aug 11, 2011)

Jao što je to slatko mali! Podržavam te skroz!  Nije bitna razdaljina kada se neko voli  Bila sam u istoj situaciji.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

The beginning is always the best, good luck man long distance thing is rough. Do try to see her asap and see if you have a real life connection that and you don't want to be catfished.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Well you are only 16.. I been in LDR's before.. all i suggest is that if you are going to commit with her. at least go see her in person.


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

lovecookies said:


> Jao što je to slatko mali! Podržavam te skroz!  Nije bitna razdaljina kada se neko voli  Bila sam u istoj situaciji.


Hvala ti puno! :boogie


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

Brian76 said:


> dont bother man...your only gonna get hurt....well at least thats what happened to me


I'm sorry, man. But believe me , this girl is incredible. :3


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> The beginning is always the best, good luck man long distance thing is rough. Do try to see her asap and see if you have a real life connection that and you don't want to be catfished.


In fact i am trying to get to America, but trip is expensive, so...Soon i guess.


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


> Well you are only 16.. I been in LDR's before.. all i suggest is that if you are going to commit with her. at least go see her in person.


Gonna do that. :3


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Vreme je da se probudis.Te stvari se nikad ne zavrse kako ti hoces.


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

Sleeper92 said:


> Vreme je da se probudis.Te stvari se nikad ne zavrse kako ti hoces.


Ironicno je, stvarno. Tebi je nick "Sleeper". Bez uvrede.


----------



## sushiii (Jun 1, 2012)

its all up to you,in this world,life is unpredicatable,people in here might say its just a dream,or that something like this wont last long,but who knows,it all depends on how much you really want to be with her,and viceverse.
IN this world theres there are infinite possibilites.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I think skyping for only two weeks, is way too soon for you to be saying that you love her and such. There's always the infatuation phase first in every relationship. And you probably haven't truly gotten to know her yet. It takes awhile for someone's personality to really come out. When you first start talking to someone, there is usually that "front" that we put up to make ourselves come across the best we can. You have to wait awhile longer to actually get to know her. 

Nothing wrong with a long distance relationship though, but it's very hard to do. I don't really believe a real relationship has started yet though, unless you have met her in person.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ravven said:


> Ironicno je, stvarno. Tebi je nick "Sleeper". Bez uvrede.


i ja sam tako isto sa jednom spankinjom u tvoje godine,ako mastas da ce da bude nesto od toga varas se.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

How does she feel about you wanting to meet in person and thinking she is the One?


----------



## lovecookies (Aug 11, 2011)

Sleeper92 said:


> i ja sam tako isto sa jednom spankinjom u tvoje godine,ako mastas da ce da bude nesto od toga varas se.


španjolkom*.

Ne mora da znači da neće biti ništa od toga. Mislim jako je teško, dobro malo jeste nezgodna situacija, sa obzirom da je ona iz Njujorka. Ali ako se malo potrude. Malo para (dobro, malo više), malo volje i sve je moguće.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

lovecookies said:


> španjolkom*.
> 
> Ne mora da znači da neće biti ništa od toga. Mislim jako je teško, dobro malo jeste nezgodna situacija, sa obzirom da je ona iz Njujorka. Ali ako se malo potrude. Malo para (dobro, malo više), malo volje i sve je moguće.


Ja sam izgleda ovde negativac koji hoce da ubije ljubav  nema veze. 
Ima da ga sheta po americi


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Long distance will eat you up. And your money. You won't listen because you are infatuated. You will spend an obscene amount of money to see her for an unbelievably intense two weeks where you'll both be under so much pressure to appear happy that you'll just fool yourself into thinking you are. One of you will slowly come to terms with the fact that it will never work, and you'll be left poor and crushed. 

Enjoy the honeymoon period while it lasts.


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

merryk said:


> How does she feel about you wanting to meet in person and thinking she is the One?


She is more than eager, i mean i can't wait myself, dreaming about her almost every night... She really is the One.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah LDR's are rough. I don't know where you live but in another state then yeah...I dunno how those last. Soon you will lose all of your money until someone moves to the state. I understand about the whole "honeymoon" period of the relationship...which is the very start. I would never say love just more infatuation.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Ravven said:


> She really is the One.












Seriously though I wish you all the best.


----------

